# Show me your Ibanez refinishes!



## MetalMike04 (May 5, 2013)

there is an incredible deal on an Ibanez RG1570, a guitar i already own and as a lefty Ibby gives us our good ol' "lefty special black" as we call it.

-needless to say im thinking of dropping the cash on it and going for a refinish, either a stain, veneer, or simply a different color. and maybe putting a sustainer in it.

-post a pic of the guitar, you can include progress shots as well.

-feel free to post non-Ibby refinishes as well.

thanks everyone.


----------



## Mordacain (May 5, 2013)

Here's a quickie of my contoured and refinished RG7420:





And here's the build thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...65305-rg7420-refinish-doom-some-big-pics.html

and the NGD with all of the major pics:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...c-rg7420-refinish-bout-damn-time-content.html


----------



## Daf57 (May 6, 2013)

Nice, Mordacain!! 

Here's the RGA7 I just refinished ... simple stain and poly.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 6, 2013)




----------



## bouVIP (May 6, 2013)




----------



## canuck brian (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Bucketheadtwo (May 6, 2013)

Must... resist... urges... to refinish... RG7321... !!!!


----------



## KGINDI7 (May 6, 2013)

My guitar





My friend who always keeps me asking to let him play it


----------



## JP Universe (May 6, 2013)




----------



## BlackMastodon (May 6, 2013)

Not exactly an extensive refinish, just made the gloss black into matte black and swapped the pickguard and electronics.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 7, 2013)

See this is what I've been waiting for, or rather I was about to do one myself. So many of us here are turning tricks on our RGxxxxs that we need one big thread to demo them all. I'm almost done with my 7321, just need to wire up the electronics and finish the cavity cover. I'll try to snap some pics this evening.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 8, 2013)




----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (May 11, 2013)

Some in progress Btb bass lovin??






Not an ibby, but I have a warlock being entirely redone, carbon mod as well


----------



## MetalMike04 (May 11, 2013)

these are looking fantastic guys keep em coming!


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2013)

Just one in progress pic as of right now of my rga121. Stuck on whether or not I want to go through with solid paint or just stain it.
Started as this




to this


----------



## skeels (May 12, 2013)

Done a few.... 

Sixer of unknown origin:




Blue swirl 7420 bod:




Burned and carved 7321:




Natural 7420:







Natural RGA7:




Swirled 7620:




Veneered 7421:




Also did a S7320 swirl that I am patiently waiting for another forum member to finish and put up an NGD. Ahem!

I've done a few more non-Ibby guitars, but I am so old and sleepy- you can go through my threads if you like. 

I miss my swirled 7620. I may have to do my MIJS7420 that way.


----------



## Jarmake (May 12, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


>



What is this? I DEMAND moar pics of this one. Looks very interesting.


----------



## Ghost40 (May 13, 2013)

RG550 I did over the winter:






And a Charvel Model 2 I did recently:


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 13, 2013)

Kepp your eyes peeled. Ill im having my RG1527 refinished in *LOCHNESS GREEN*and it will be done in a few weeks!!!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 13, 2013)

kgerbick7321 said:


> Kepp your eyes peeled. Ill im having my RG1527 refinished in *LOCHNESS GREEN*and it will be done in a few weeks!!!



My friend Matt was in Born of Osiris for like a year and he got an LACS RG1527 in Lochness Green haha, good choice


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 13, 2013)

Jarmake said:


> What is this? I DEMAND moar pics of this one. Looks very interesting.



RG7620 that I burnt and stained blue :-D

It might take me a while to dig up more pix.


----------



## Edika (May 13, 2013)

skeels said:


> Done a few....



Dude you've got skills!!! 

Nice work on these!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 13, 2013)

These all look great, especially the swirls.


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 14, 2013)

PyramidSmasher said:


> My friend Matt was in Born of Osiris for like a year and he got an LACS RG1527 in Lochness Green haha, good choice


 
Nice dude . The 1527 im having painted is actuall Lee from BOO's old 1527 haha. small world. Id love to see a picture of his if you could find it


----------



## Blackheim (May 14, 2013)

Mine:


----------



## JosephAOI (May 14, 2013)

^ I seriously cannot express my jealousy of that guitar. Would you be okay with me totally ripping that finish off at some point?


----------



## Austin175 (May 14, 2013)

Wow all these look great, I think im gonna have to pay one of you guys to do mine


----------



## Blackheim (May 15, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> ^ I seriously cannot express my jealousy of that guitar. Would you be okay with me totally ripping that finish off at some point?



If you do it in a different color yes...


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 15, 2013)

that's my "beaten and bruised" RG on the right


----------



## DarthV (May 15, 2013)

Some awesome finishes! How many hours of work went into them? I'd be tempted to do the same for my chipped out 7620 and 1527!


----------



## JosephAOI (May 15, 2013)

Blackheim said:


> If you do it in a different color yes...



I can't promise that.. 

It'll probably be an RGD though, if that makes a difference? 

I just love that purple/black cloud look! Don't care for the whole "nebula" theme idea


----------



## MicrobeSS (May 15, 2013)

This thread is just awesome.

Makes me want to try to refinish some of mine.


----------



## c0n0r (May 15, 2013)

skeels said:


> Done a few....
> 
> Blue swirl 7420 bod:




Skeels, that Blue Swirl is awesome! I can't believe you got rid of it! :/


Anyway, here's my Jupiter Swirl 7620


----------



## Blackheim (May 15, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> I can't promise that..
> 
> It'll probably be an RGD though, if that makes a difference?
> 
> I just love that purple/black cloud look! Don't care for the whole "nebula" theme idea



Actually is a greyish purple. I wanted it to be more sparkly but I didn't find any! I have some color mockups that may appear appealing to you. I can PM you those in interested (just toyed with the hue in PS). 

I think it would be more interesting if you use different colors haha


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok so this thread is a little older, but I said earlier I thought it should be sticky-ed for as often as people do this. Here's my 7321. It started out black, just like everyone elses...

Minwax Dark Walnut stain and Formby's! Hipshot and Crunchlab/Liquifier! Blam!!





REALLY happy with how well the scoop turned out.





5-way-switch? F-you. Tone knob? Be gone. 
Eventually going to wire this with a 1meg pot and 4pdt switch ala Petrucci, but one thing at a time...




I recessed the volume and 3-way-switch too! Go me!






Bridge saddles are a little high, but since I took so much off the body trying to get through the sealer coat, I have to shim the neck to make a reverse neck angle. And finish wiring the electronics. I also plan to sand the gloss off then neck and blah blah blah...
Free time, right?

And special thanks to my wife for taking precious time away from crazy children to shoot these sweet shots.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ibanez RG7621. Chevrolet Synergy Green paint (pulled from the 2011 Camaro. I paint cars), Elysian Run 7621 Hipshot Hardtail bridge, Graphtec SS saddles, BKP Painkillers. Damn I miss this thing. lol Here's pics and the resto/NGD thread.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ngd-sort-lol-ibanez-synergy-green-rg7621.html


----------



## Lillub85 (Jun 30, 2013)

skeels said:


> Done a few....
> 
> Burned and carved 7321:


What stain/dye did you use cause this is amazing and how long did the sanding and carving take?


----------



## KGINDI7 (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...0-modification-thread-rg-jpm.html#post3614694






The refinish is not complete yet.
Headstock needs ibanez logo and then clear coat on both guitar and headstock,..
Cheers


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 1, 2013)

Should be done fairly soon


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2013)

canuck brian said:


>



Duuuude! Can I see a closer picture? Is that real fabric under there?


----------



## apiss (Jul 1, 2013)

This one was already in Silverburst when I got it. I'm pretty sure it's a refinish.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 2, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Duuuude! Can I see a closer picture? Is that real fabric under there?



That there is - i followed the fabric finish from Project Guitar. It turned out pretty good!

I'll try to hunt down the pics - i think i did that guitar about 6 years ago now. I *think* Silentrage has it now.


----------



## thebunfather (Jul 2, 2013)

It's definitely not perfect, but looks pretty good for my first refinish.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 2, 2013)

A lot of work went into making this a playable guitar, but I won't go into all that here. Onto the pics!


----------



## dethFNmetal (Oct 2, 2013)

thebunfather said:


> It's definitely not perfect, but looks pretty good for my first refinish.



dude, that looks exactly like an s7420fm


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2013)

My RGA121


----------



## chrisxrome (Oct 3, 2013)

These look so god damn awesome!

This makes me want to bring my RGA7 to new life... If I were to do this, how did you guys go about it without breaking everything? I'd be bloody terrified!


----------



## straymond (Oct 3, 2013)

does this count? re-finish by dremel


----------



## crowbar1115 (Oct 3, 2013)

Refinished 7620 with hand etched Ibanez logo. My roommate and I spent months on this project. He did most of the reshaping with just a Dremel.


----------



## veshly (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## NickB11 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ibanez should read this thread - get some ideas! These are awesome


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theo (Oct 3, 2013)

This thread has inspired me to make my s7420 unique!


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally dragged up the progress photos on the floral:

























I had this swirl for a while too...






My cat thought it was pretty sweet too...


----------



## skeels (Oct 4, 2013)

^ I really dig that swirl, CB!


----------



## Tyler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 4, 2013)

kgerbick7321 said:


> Kepp your eyes peeled. Ill im having my RG1527 refinished in *LOCHNESS GREEN*and it will be done in a few weeks!!!



I've been thinking about getting my 1527 refinished but I can't decide! I want it in lochness green or the sparkly green like the new jp's or even a sparkly purple like the jpx... I just can't decide (also the lochness green can't be sprayed in cali where the guy I want to use is located).


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 4, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Finally dragged up the progress photos on the floral:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that floral print?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2013)

This thread is so awesome


----------



## movingpictures (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## movingpictures (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## movingpictures (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## movingpictures (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## movingpictures (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 5, 2013)

That Blue-niverse.


----------



## tmo (Oct 5, 2013)

movingpictures said:


>



This one rocks... love it...

Here is one of mine:










IMG]http://www.lynximage.com/tmo/guitarra/fretless_03.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 5, 2013)

Randy said:


>



This reminds me of my Washburn  






Also that "Bule-niverse" is amazing


----------



## feraledge (Oct 5, 2013)

This thread is the exact kind of encouragement I need before I refinish my recently acquired MIJ RG 470.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 6, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> Where did you get that floral print?



Local fabric store - just head in and figure out which floral print you like 

This is a great tutorial on how to do it - i followed it pretty much step by step and it's not that hard, just time consuming.


----------



## swedishfish (Oct 6, 2013)

tmo said:


> This one rocks... love it...
> 
> Here is one of mine:
> 
> ...


Umm, whats going on there? Is it just glow in the dark? LEDS? What guitar? So many questions.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Oct 6, 2013)

movingpictures said:


> [/URL]



I'm usually not a big fan of swirl but this one is very nice.


----------



## oracles (Oct 6, 2013)

GMC swirled RG7421


----------



## tmo (Oct 7, 2013)

swedishfish said:


> Umm, whats going on there? Is it just glow in the dark? LEDS? What guitar? So many questions.



Glow in the dark paint... no LEDs...


----------



## Ironbird (Oct 10, 2013)

So many awesome ideas in here for my Warrior refinish! 

Thanks guys! Keep the pics comin'!


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine will in no way stand up against any of the guitars posted here but ill throw it in anyway.
Some awesome looking guitars in here guys!




start






Finish

I really wanted to swirl this but something went wrong in my head and i did this instead.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 10, 2013)

Just awaiting clear coat and finishing but thought I would post now anyways

Started life as an RG7620 VK


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 10, 2013)

And my Vintage Fender Daphne Blue Ibanez


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, lets keep it going!


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2013)

What happened to the back of yours dude?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 11, 2013)

^


----------



## Michael T (Oct 11, 2013)

This was my first refinish.....I think its still around our SSO community somewhere


----------



## Michael T (Oct 11, 2013)

And the Mahogany Iceman 7


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 11, 2013)

^ God damn I love that Iceman. I think I remember the original thread where you introduced it. Nice touch with the distressed volume knob.

Seems a lot of us like the natural/stained/antique-y look.


----------



## jfrey (Oct 12, 2013)

my swirled 7321




my milky mtm2 and jp-ish 7421


----------



## sezna (Oct 12, 2013)

canuck brian said:


>


Wow, this is stunning. How do you even apply a finish like this?


----------



## chrisxrome (Oct 13, 2013)

This is my favourite thread on this site.
Got myself a new RGA8 and I'm gonna go to town on this bad boy. Solid black just ain't doing it for me.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 13, 2013)

sezna said:


> Wow, this is stunning. How do you even apply a finish like this?


Like this!
Project Guitar :: Material Finish Body Part 1


----------



## Andrew91 (Oct 13, 2013)

So, when sanding the preexisting finish off, what do you do about the string ferrules on the back? (Or eyelets or whatever, the back part of a string-thru guitar)


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 14, 2013)

Stick a screwdriver or drill bit or whatever in from the front after you have the bridge off and just hit it like a chisel. They should pop right out.


----------



## fatpicks (Oct 16, 2013)

thebunfather said:


> It's definitely not perfect, but looks pretty good for my first refinish.



Ah...I almost went blue with my refinish. This is my first refinish as well...Nitro is SO forgiving!


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 16, 2013)

Ive done quite a few, most have full threads over at Jemsite, but here are some

Ibanez 540p2 this was my first attempt at veneer and Im not totally happy so it may get redone again at some point.



[/URL][/IMG]

540p that I like to call the super nova burst



[/URL][/IMG]

520qs that was trans blue that had opaqued out, stipped and tung oil finish



[/URL][/IMG]

520 refin with a punisher theme, I had fun with this one!



[/URL][/IMG]

570 that someone had previously attempted a refin, I stripped her back down and gave here some Carotene Orange goodness. This one is for sale in case anyone might be interested.





​
Ive got one I actually started today, but no pics uploaded yet and two or three more bodies already stripped and awaiting my time to get to them.


----------



## Michael T (Oct 16, 2013)

I call dibs on the Punisher 520 if shes ever for sale/trade !!

Usually not a graphics fan but that one is "killer"


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 16, 2013)

Michael T said:


> I call dibs on the Punisher 520 if shes ever for sale/trade !!
> 
> Usually not a graphics fan but that one is "killer"



Thanks but she is a keeper!


----------



## apiss (Oct 17, 2013)

fastmerc said:


> 540p that I like to call the super nova burst



That paint job is LOUD.

..
..
..
..super nova..
..
..
..

I SEE WOT U DID THAR.


----------



## straymond (Jul 10, 2014)

the lines are actually "dremeled" down into the guitar so there are grooves where the green is


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 10, 2014)

straymond said:


> the lines are actually "dremeled" down into the guitar so there are grooves where the green is



That looks intense.


----------



## rekab (Aug 19, 2014)

I did both of these in 2011 I believe. Bought both for about $20 in pieces and brought them back to life


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 19, 2014)

From 



To 












Some awesome re-finishes in here!


----------



## gunslingerjh (Aug 19, 2014)

RG8 Black to Cyan refinish. Mods too


----------



## Wretched (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Forkface (Aug 20, 2014)

holy shit what guitar was this originally^^^?


----------



## MemphisHawk (Aug 20, 2014)

RGD


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 20, 2014)

Started life as a severely almost dead UV7BK:


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## cardinal (Aug 20, 2014)

How have I missed this thread?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 22, 2014)

this count?


----------



## svartsol (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## fastmerc (Aug 23, 2014)

My newest couple...This one started as a 520qs (not the one earlier in this thread) Stripped it including the QS veneer and put on some nice flamed Koa veneer, sealed, cleared.

From this:








To this:








And a chipped up 570 that got a nice Seafoam finish:


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Sep 8, 2014)

Bumping with a before and after of my RGA42 

















w/ homemade padouk cavity covers


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 3, 2016)

Just finished this yesterday. Her name is "Snow." Here are the highlights--stuff that's not obvious from the photos:


2007 Ibanez RG1527 (formerly "RB")
Stainless steel Dunlop 6100 fretwire
DiMarzio Ionizer (neck) and Illuminator (bridge)
Removed tone pot
Hipshot Grip-Lock locking tuners
Back of neck refinished with oil
Chrome-leaf Ibanez logo (took me months to find the damn thing)


----------



## sezna (Jul 3, 2016)

^^ dang those scallops are clean

also that guitar is beautiful. i love the aesthetic, especially the
minimalist dots and white pups


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 3, 2016)

7 Dying Trees said:


>



Dude, are those inlays screws?


----------



## kerdeh (Jul 3, 2016)

Dang these are beautiful. Makes me wonder if I need to eat food, or if it would be a better idea to just spend all my money on guitars.

*edit* I just saw those scalloped frets, too cool man. Looks like you did a great job too.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 4, 2016)

cardinal said:


> this count?



I never updated this thread. I refinished it to this:


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 4, 2016)

Still playing it.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-re-paint-rusty-cooley-mod-complete-pics.html


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 4, 2016)

cardinal said:


> I never updated this thread. I refinished it to this:



Hot damn, that looks great!


----------



## mankymusic (Jul 5, 2016)

RGA8, new body, quilted maple veneer, purple stain.

full thread here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...mizations/302492-rga8-body-first-attempt.html




20151114_131937_1-30 sec at f - 10_24 mm by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 5, 2016)

mankymusic said:


> RGA8, new body, quilted maple veneer, purple stain.
> 
> full thread here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...mizations/302492-rga8-body-first-attempt.html
> ...



That was a great project. Looks amazing.

Such a shame that Area 51 shut down. Easily some of the best replacement bodies you could buy.


----------



## craigny (Jul 6, 2016)

These are all great....I'm in the process of refinishing a SA Series guitar....will post progress pics soon...


----------



## ASoC (Jul 8, 2016)

Did this MIJ 7421 last year:


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 10, 2016)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Dude, are those inlays screws?


Yep, real screw heads as inlays, with a layer of resin or the like over them, look cool as hell


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jul 14, 2016)

Posted this a couple times before, but in case you missed it:


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 14, 2016)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Posted this a couple times before, but in case you missed it:



AWESOME. Love the RG550 look.

Who did the neck for you? Was it an entirely new neck, or just a fretboard swap?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jul 16, 2016)

Webmaestro said:


> AWESOME. Love the RG550 look.
> 
> Who did the neck for you? Was it an entirely new neck, or just a fretboard swap?



Fretboard swap, by a german luthier.


----------



## Cougs (Jul 24, 2016)

rg8


----------



## odibrom (Jul 24, 2016)

^^ This painting / swirling looks awesome...


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 24, 2016)

Cougs said:


> rg8



That's a really unique swirl, I love it. Has this vaguely nightmarish quality to it


----------



## neun Arme (Jul 25, 2016)

Cougs said:


> rg8


Man, that swirl looks awesome, kind a like a lake of fire swirl.


----------



## Dcm81 (Jul 25, 2016)

'94 MIJ Iceman.
I routed the entire top down so I could slap a real walnut top on instead of a veneer - headstock is just a veneer though  Also took a chunk out the bottom to make it more ergonomic in a seated position.


----------



## patrick101190 (Aug 4, 2016)

I bought a cheap ibanez grg 7221 and used this as my first project.
Everything was really budget. i didn't spend more than 100 dollars on materials.
I made this with the plan to sell it. But now that its finished I actually don't want to. Didn't tell the gf yet! XD


----------



## Parallax (Aug 22, 2016)

Here is my RG7321, refinished, carved and provided with a Pegasus/Sentient kit. Pretty pleased with how it came out!


----------

